
TalkTalk Hacker Slapped with Four Year Sentence - Bobby_Carpark
https://digit.fyi/talktalk-hacker-slapped-with-four-year-sentence/
======
Iamgroot1992
"Kelley took part in a massive attack perpetrated by multiple hackers on
telecoms firm TalkTalk, and then blackmailed former chief executive Dido
Harding" \- Hold on. Only four years? _facepalm_

